# i am happy



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

well last year i took my hunters edu. class, i passed with a 96%. well my uncle and me now go hunting almest every weekend during the season. we go for squirrel, dove, duck, if we see a pheasent we will try to get it. i got a remington 870 express, youth 20 ga. for christmas. so now u can consider me an outdoorsman. lol


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

congrats to ya and good huntin


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

nothing better than seeing another youngster enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Go get'em Micro!  WB


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

thnx, and i will go get them. lol, yea me and my uncle go to the deer creek hunting fields.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Micro_Mini_Angler said:


> well last year i took my hunters edu. class, i passed with a 96%. well my uncle and me now go hunting almest every weekend during the season. we go for squirrel, dove, duck, if we see a pheasent we will try to get it. i got a remington 870 express, youth 20 ga. for christmas. so now u can consider me an outdoorsman. lol



lol when i turned 18, my grandpa gave me a remington single barrel 28 guage and a box of shells... my first thoughts were......"i bet this thing could make a mouse pretty mad! cause it sure isnt strong enough to kill it" and then i was like " this is the most sadistic christmas gift EVER" lol.... i still have yet to shoot the thing.....i did take it out yesterday only to find a little bit of rust on the barrel... now im kind of afraid to shoot it. ive always been told not to shoot a gun with rust on the barrell because the rust might have weakened the barrel and it might go boom.... weather or not this is true... im not willing to risk and find out


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

good luck to you! I remember when I was your age( not to long ago ) and there wasnt a care in the world. I hated school and lived to hunt and fish. You might have heard this before, but enjoy it while you can because it wont last long.


Sonic, a 28gauge is very capable of destruction. It would probably even be a nice little deer gun. Many people use them for upland game and dove. Try to keep it in good shape, but as long as the rust is not severe, I dont think it will hurt it to much. I have a few "trusty rustys" myself.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Micro where are you located?


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

whats up i dont have a real gun and i have not been to hunting Edu, lol but i still try with my BB gun lol JP(just playing)


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

bubba u r stupid, i told u the class is free, u should take it.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

i know its free but i dont hunt so i dont care. i will be fishing in the winter.


----------

